# Kimber 45 vice glock 10 mm



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Any input on which is better on 
1. accuracy
2. workman ship/reliability ?
3. other

Intended use, little hunting/self protection

price difference is Kimber is almost 300 more and is prettier


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i would buy the kimber, I've got several of 3 rifles of different cal. and they don't get any better.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

submariner said:


> Any input on which is better on
> 1. accuracy
> 2. workman ship/reliability ?
> 3. other
> ...


Tested a glock, browning & S&W when I was a Leo. Browning, the tolerances were to tight for sand environment, jammed. S&W passed but seemed like we had to clean it several times before it was really clean. Glock passed all tests with good scores. I keep telling you Ed....accuracy is your balywick! LOL.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

accuracy=kimber I have owned a couple glocks and a couple kimbers. I personally shoot the kimbers wwaaayyy more accurately than I could ever dream to shoot a glock. as for your other quality points, I`m not the right person to ask.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thks for the input ed


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Just on reliability and price, I would vote Glock. I HATE Glock pistols personally, but I have been kicking around getting a 10mm myself. You could buy the Glock, plus 300 rounds of ammo for the same price as the Kimber. You are really comparing apples to pears though, with the 1911 vs Glock (which is in it's own category in my book). The 1911 will be inherently more accurate due to its design. 
Why not look at getting a 10mm in a 1911 variant or a double stack 1911?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

decided on a 1911 just need to decide on a Ruger or Kimber. thks for the input ed


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

submariner said:


> decided on a 1911 just need to decide on a Ruger or Kimber. thks for the input ed


I own a kimber 45 that has had less than 100 shots through it that I have been considering selling. It's a great gun but I need a smaller caliber for my wife to practice with. It's a nickel plated CDP-II 1911. PM me if you would like me to text/email pics. 


Here is link 
https://www.google.com/search?q=nic...fdb.org%2Fwiki%2FCSI%3A_NY_-_Season_7;351;257


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

submariner said:


> decided on a 1911 just need to decide on a Ruger or Kimber. thks for the input ed


I own a kimber 45 that has had less than 100 shots through it that I have been considering selling. It's a great gun but I need a smaller caliber for my wife to practice with. It's a nickel plated CDP-II 1911. PM me if you would like me to text/email pics. 


Here is link 
https://www.google.com/search?q=nic...fdb.org%2Fwiki%2FCSI%3A_NY_-_Season_7;351;257


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Can't beat a kimber. I've got a desert warrior, that is super accurate. It's worth the extra money!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have the Pro CDP II. Great craftsmanship, really accurate, no creep, and sharp looking. Have shot over 500 rounds with it with no problem. Don't know much about the Glock 10mm but I do have a Glock 17(9mm) that I have no complaints about for what that's worth. Also with my Kimber I have the Galco Concealable Belt holster and really like it for comfort and ease of the draw-does not have a snap but its fits just snug enough to not fall out yet not require much effort to draw, hope this helps.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I wouldn't have picked a 45 to hunt with. 1911 will get heavy toting through the woods plus the 45 doesn't offer enough energy to hunt with. Personally I would've gone with the 10mm.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

FWIW, look at the Desert Eagle 1911. Some complain about the large logo on the side but I'm not looking at the side of the slide while shooting. It's a lot more accurate than I am...


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Rock Island*

I have 3 1911s. A Springfield, A Charles Daly, and A Remington. My favorite is the Springfield. My son bought a Rock Island Armory which is the lowest priced of the quality 1911s. His shoots as well as any of mine. This RRA is a great gun for the price. 

I would like to own a Kimber, Les Brown, or any of the "pretty" 1911s, But what I have will shoot with them.

Personal skills is what determines accuracy.

Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Biggest problem with the Glock is the mile long trigger pull. Re-work that and you get best of both worlds.. Reliability is my main concern.. Nothin is dyin if lead aint flyin!!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Glock all the way, with a trigger job they cant be beat. Kimber way overpriced and not near as reliable. My carry gun is a glock23 with trigger job, tungsten guide rod and two shot mag extender and filed down grip. I dont miss


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> Glock all the way...... and filed down grip....


What did you do to "filed down grip?"
I have the baby block w/ extended mag...and the "gap" is my problem.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I took a dremel grinder with a small sanding drum and got rid of the finger grooves on grip.Fits my hand a lot better. Look up 25 cent trigger job for glock really slicks up action. It wont decrease pull length but you can get an adjustable stop trigger that will pull all the travel out of trigger, don't recommend 3 lb trigger spring.


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a Kimber 1911 Crimson Carry 45. I Can shoot a one inch group at 20 yards with a rest no problem . However, for personal protection I would go with the glock because it takes less steps to shoot. With the Kimber if you leave one in the chamber you have to cock it first, not the case with the glock.


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

Kimber, nuff said


----------

